# Sisters first hunt



## Ferg1

This year for the Illinois youth waterfowl season in October, my buddy and his dad offered to take my sister and two other kids that we know. I cant thank my buddy's dad enough for making this happen. between the three gunners four geese were shot. I could not be more proud of how she handled her 20 ga. and how she shot. That one bird meant more to me than all the birds that I took all year! It was bittersweet because I am in highschool and my family is moving off as I leave to go to school and wont be able to take her more but am looking forward to next time. Next on her list is her first whitetail!


----------



## Duck Monster

Great job for both of you.


----------



## Goose stalker

congrats to your sister and I hope you enjoy that for the rest of both of your lives. Keep us updated on the whitetail hunt.


----------



## mallardmadness

Lived in Central Illinois until moving to Minnesota 10 years ago. Hunted Batchtown, Stump Lake and the Glades near Grafton, IL. Great duck hunting in Oakwood Bottoms and goose hunting the state area in Ware, IL. Had some good hunts at the state goose hunting area at Horselake lake before the flood of 93'. 

Southern Illinois also has some good southern counties for deer hunting. Good to see the young lady involved and enjoying waterfowl hunting.

Good luck next deer season.


----------



## onjig

Well ~ this an old thread but ~ that's a great picture ~ your sisters smile tells it all ```


----------

